# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές Εικόνας-Ήχου >  >  Οθονη τηλεορασης

## Νίκος88

Καλησπερα σε ολους!!!!!!!
επειδη ειμαι αρχαριος στον τομεα θελω μια μικρη βοηθεια με ενα θεματακι.η ερωτηση μου ειναι η εξης: οταν λεμε οτι η οθονη της τηλεορασης ειναι καμενη, αναβει και δεν δειχνει εικονα σε ολη την οθονη η δεν αναβει καθολου!γιατι πηγα μια toshiba 29' σε εναν τεχνικο και αρχικα μου ειπε τροφοδοτικοπ και μετα ειπε εχει καει η οθονη.please helpppp!ευχαριστω ολους προκαταβολικα!!!!!!καλο βραδυ!!!!!

----------


## GR_KYROS

λέγοντας (καμένη) εννοούμε (εφόσον έχουμε αποκλείσει κυκλώματα)
1. καμένα νήματα = μαύρη οθόνη
2. χαλασμένο πυροβόλο = απουσία ενός τουλάχιστον χρώματος 
3. θαμπή οθόνη, χαμηλή φωτεινότητα,σπασμένος λαιμός κ.λπ.
σε καμία περίπτωση δεν είναι (καμένη), όταν δείχνει εικόνα μικρότερη από το μεγεθός της.

συμφωνείς γάτε :Smile:

----------


## sakis

αν και ο συντροφος βαγγελης πολυ σωστα σου τα λεει η αληθεια και η πραξη ειναι οτι αυτα που αναφερει 1,2,3 ειναι πραγματα τα οποια συμβαινουν σε οθονες που εχουν κανει πανω απο 50,000 ωρες ζωης 

στην πραξη μονο μια τηλεοραση καταφερε να εχει τετοιο σασσι οπου η οθονη χαλαγε πριν παθει κατι το σασσι ...σε ολες τις αλλες συμβαινει το ακριβως αντιθετο δλδ μπορει να εχει μυριες βλαβες στην πλακετα αλλα η οθονη θα χαλασει τελευταια ...

εμενα μου μυριζει οτι ο τεχνικος δεν μπορει να βρει την βλαβη οποταν σου λεει οτι φταιει η οθονη για να την κανεις ενυδρειο οποταν γλυτωνεις και εσυ και αυτος 

αυτα ....

----------


## Nemmesis

> αν και ο συντροφος βαγγελης πολυ σωστα σου τα λεει η αληθεια και η πραξη ειναι οτι αυτα που αναφερει 1,2,3 ειναι πραγματα τα οποια συμβαινουν σε οθονες που εχουν κανει πανω απο 50,000 ωρες ζωης 
> 
> στην πραξη μονο μια τηλεοραση καταφερε να εχει τετοιο σασσι οπου η οθονη χαλαγε πριν παθει κατι το σασσι ...σε ολες τις αλλες συμβαινει το ακριβως αντιθετο δλδ μπορει να εχει μυριες βλαβες στην πλακετα αλλα η οθονη θα χαλασει τελευταια ...
> 
> εμενα μου μυριζει οτι ο τεχνικος δεν μπορει να βρει την βλαβη οποταν σου λεει οτι φταιει η οθονη για να την κανεις ενυδρειο οποταν γλυτωνεις και εσυ και αυτος 
> 
> αυτα ....




υγ. οντως θα γινοταν γ@ματο ενυδρειο μιας και ολο το συνολακι με το τραπεζακι της ειναι κουκλι
ακριβως... 
αληθεια ποιο σασσι ειναι αυτο που κρατασει τοσο? μηπως τπτ sony trinitron? γιατι στις 35000ωρες μια 32 δικια μου καπουτ... ενω ολα το αλλα τα αλλα ειναι σε ΑΡΙΣΤΗ κατασταση... βεβαια η αληθεια ειναι οτι και εγω δεν την εψαξα και καλα γιατι ηταν ευκαιρια να παρω lcd

----------


## GR_KYROS

ακριβός αυτό που μυρίζετε o sakis συμβαίνει αλλά δεν ήθελα να θίξω την συντεχνία εργαστηρίων επισκευών, στην οποία πλέον δεν ανήκω.
αυτά βέβαια γίνονται και στις καλύτερες οικογένειες...... :Smile:

----------


## Νίκος88

Σας ευχαριστω ολους για την βοηθεια!η τηλεοραση ειναι πενταετιας.αυτο που εκανε αρχικα ηταν:στο ακυρο μικρυνε την οθονη περιπου στο 50%(εδειχνε εικονα σε μια φαρδια λοριδα στην μεση της οθονης καθετα!) και μετα εσβησε!δεν αναβε και εκανε εναν θορυβο οταν προσπαθουσες να την αναψεις.τωρα αναβει αλλα εχει τεραστια κενα πανω και κατω(δειχνει εικονα μονο σε μια φαρδια λοριδα στο κεντρο!και παραμορφωνει!απ'οτι ειδα ο τεχνικος ειχε επεμβει σε καποια σημεια στην πλακετα!σκεφτομαι να παρω τους πυκνωτες και οτι αλλο αξιζει και να την πεταξω και να μην την κανω ενυδρειο γιατι και τα ψαρια θελουν φροντιδα! :d'oh!: σας ευχαριστω και παλι! :Thumbup1:

----------

